# Corn Snake



## jimskio (Jun 2, 2011)

Thanks to a few very helpful IAP members this is my third attempt at casting.  This was a small Corn Snake given to me, not alive, by my nephew.  Personally I love the way it turned out, my girlfriend has also got her eye on it.  Comments and critiques appreciated.


thanks
jimskio


----------



## seamus7227 (Jun 2, 2011)

Some people on here may be offended by this but oh well: I have seriously had my eye on the corn snake over at Petco, but he's just too small. I always knew they would turn out superb looking!!! YOu did a fantastic job


----------



## Dai Sensei (Jun 2, 2011)

Looks beautiful to me


----------



## Jon-wx5nco (Jun 2, 2011)

seamus7227 said:


> Some people on here may be offended by this but oh well: I have seriously had my eye on the corn snake over at Petco, but he's just too small. I always knew they would turn out superb looking!!! YOu did a fantastic job



ROFLOL!!!!!!!!!!

That is an awesome looking pen!  Fantastic job!!


----------



## Andrew_K99 (Jun 2, 2011)

That is one of the best looking snake pen blanks I have seen!  I really like the colours in it!

AK


----------



## DRB4381 (Jun 2, 2011)

Great looking pen!


----------



## woodgraver (Jun 2, 2011)

That is an awesome looking pen...great job!


----------



## D.Oliver (Jun 2, 2011)

That really looks sharp.  I like the color of that snake skin.


----------



## jimskio (Jun 2, 2011)

Thanks everyone!  Complements coming from you guys mean a lot.

jimskio


----------



## Stevej72 (Jun 2, 2011)

Beautiful colors on that skin, you did an awesome job!


----------



## Arcadia (Jun 2, 2011)

Excellent looking pen!  That corn snake is beautiful.

Pat


----------



## GoodTurns (Jun 2, 2011)

seamus7227 said:


> Some people on here may be offended by this but oh well: I have seriously had my eye on the corn snake over at Petco, but he's just too small. I always knew they would turn out superb looking!!! YOu did a fantastic job



If he's small enough, the tubes may fit right in!  no extra cutting!

Very nice pen, always thought the corn snake pattern would work, nice job!


----------



## PaulDoug (Jun 2, 2011)

Well, now, that really turned out nice!  Thanks for doing it and satisfying my curiosity.  I mentioned I'd like to see this in your post:"This weekends efforts"

http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=80273&highlight=corn

Nice work.  You did good.  I like how it turned out.   Might go to the pet store.....


----------



## wright_714 (Jun 2, 2011)

I don't think I would kill a snake so I could have a cool pen, and this one is very cool by the way. Nice fit and finish. I think the copperhead blanks are nice too, but hard to come by.


----------



## monark88 (Jun 2, 2011)

Hard to come by!? I've been away from SW Ohio for over 25 years, but they were sure plentiful back then. 
But as snake skins go, the Copperhead would be a good pick. I wouldn't mind making one into a pen, but it would have to be already in PR, cause I ain't touchin a snake dead or alive.

Russ


----------



## KenV (Jun 2, 2011)

I expect snakes are already in fear  ---  they can feel the destiny of becoming pens.

Nice!!


----------



## jimskio (Jun 2, 2011)

I never kill a snake just for his skin.  I have people bring them to me that kill them in their yards, which they would have killed anyway without bringing it to me.  Or I find them on the island where I work as road kill.   I also know a guy that is a big reptile person and as I mentioned before he has given me snakes that he had in his freezer.  He is the one who gave me a California Mountain King Snake(pictured).  This was my very first attempt at casting snake skin, not the best but the guy who gave me the snakes loved it.  

And let's face it I say ya'll, so thank ya'll for the compliments!

jimskio


----------



## JohnU (Jun 2, 2011)

I love snake pens and have wanted a copperhead jr for a long time.  I think you just changed my mind... Those corn snake pens ( especially the middle one) are AWESOME!  You did a fantastic job!


----------



## TomW (Jun 2, 2011)

GoodTurns said:


> If he's small enough, the tubes may fit right in!  no extra cutting!



Better yet, get him to swallow the tubes before the "procedure"...

Tom


----------



## Finatic (Jun 2, 2011)

A snake is a snake is a snake! The colors on that pen are outstanding. I couldn't think of a better way to show a snake.


----------



## frankhp (Jun 2, 2011)

That is a sweet looking pen. Beautiful.


----------



## ctubbs (Jun 2, 2011)

There is one beautiful pen.  Congratulations on the successful casting and turning.  That is some beautiful work.  There are two local snakes that I will kill on site, the copperhead and the cotton mouth.  Both are very aggressive and will come after a person.  Otherwise, the snakes are a much better benefit than a threat.  If I found one already dead, yes, I would love to make a pen such as yours.  That is probably the single best looking snake skin pen I have seen.
Charles


----------



## PR_Princess (Jun 3, 2011)

Great looking pen Jim!!!! Got to love the colors of the corn!

I think that you got this snake casting thing down!! Nice job!


----------



## SDB777 (Jun 5, 2011)

seamus7227 said:


> Some people on here may be offended by this but oh well: I have seriously had my eye on the corn snake over at Petco, but he's just too small. I always knew they would turn out superb looking!!! YOu did a fantastic job


 

Not sure if the cost of the snake at a store would offset profit enough?






Scott (think they'll put it in a bag) B


----------



## seamus7227 (Jun 5, 2011)

For $75 bucks for the live snake, the blanks from it would prolly just about break even.guess it depends on how bad you really want that skin!


----------



## seamus7227 (Jun 5, 2011)

Hmmm, I might just go pay petco a visit later, lol


----------



## bitshird (Jun 5, 2011)

Beautiful pen, Never saw a corn snake look any better.!!


----------



## kenlicciardello (Jun 5, 2011)

I know the pet stores sometimes have snakes that don't survive.  I wonder what they do with them?  We have Kenyan Sand Boas that look pretty cool.  My son keeps asking when they will become pens.


----------



## its_virgil (Jun 5, 2011)

James,
The pen is gorgeous and the casting looks really nice. You did an excellent job on both casting and turning. You must have gotten some expert help but now you will be giving the rest of us advice. The picture is the same pen with different views, right? Or is it three different pens? Congrtats on a job well done.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## jimskio (Jun 6, 2011)

Don,

I did have some expert advice, thank you!  It is three views of one pen,  I hope I can get more to turn out like this.  If I can only get this shrinking problem under control.  Sometimes the pr shrinks all the way down to the skin and I have to pour more pr on top of that.

thanks everyone
jimskio


----------



## workinforwood (Jun 6, 2011)

Beautiful work!


----------



## kludge77 (Jun 6, 2011)

Let me just add my voice to the assemblage of praise. A beautiful pen!


----------



## crabcreekind (Jun 7, 2011)

Very good, thats what i think of when i think snakes. And i think luggage when i see alligators


----------



## clapiana (Jun 7, 2011)

fantastic job

"i have had my eye on a snake at petco"  i can see it now petco has a nationwide shortage of corn snakes all of a sudden...


----------



## rkimery (Jun 7, 2011)

You sure you're not a pro?  This looks great!  Nice job on the casting.


----------



## G1Pens (Jun 7, 2011)

One of the best looking snake skin pens I have seen.


----------



## Stick Rounder (Jun 7, 2011)

Very nice pen.


----------



## Perl (Jun 7, 2011)

Like I always say...."The only good snake is a snake pen!!!!" (kind of corny, I know.....wow I am on a roll........ Looks great!!


----------



## Artemiss (Jun 8, 2011)

Looks fantastic, love it. Very nice job!


----------

